# Have to reset IP address daily



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

For the past 3 days when I log onto my computer I cannot get on the internet until I do a release and renew of my IP address. There are several other computers on the network and they do not have an issue connecting to the internet causing me to believe that it is something on my computer alone. I have run a Kaspersky scan and Malware bytes scan. I cannot think of any other causes of this issue but now my coworkers are having issues connecting to files on my comptuer as well. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 12202 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 905 GB (855 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, SHARKBAY
Antivirus: Kaspersky Total Security, Enabled and Updated


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If an ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew solves your problem, then you can use Notepad to create a BAT file containing those 2 lines, and use Task Scheduler to run it at a specific time.

Go to Start > Windows Administrative Tools > Task Scheduler.
Right click on Task Scheduler Library > Create Basic Task.
Give the task a name. Next
Daily. Next
Set the time. Next
Start a program. Next
Browse to the location of the Bat file. Next
Open the Properties Dialog. Finish
Checkmark Run with Highest Privileges. OK


----------



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

Thank you for the info. I would still really like to find the root cause and fix it if possible. Also on the BAT file, I used the following I found that was for Win XP:

@Echo off
c:\windows\system32\ipconfig.exe
ipconfig /release
@Pause
ipconfig /renew
@Pause

Are there any changes I need to make for Win 10? Also when I ran it although it worked it made me hit enter twice and also didn't close. Do you have any further suggestions on how to make this more seamless? 
Thanks again for the response


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Remove the 'pause' commands and the script would not stop and ask for an 'enter' key.


----------



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks it works so much better.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Have you installed the latest windows updates for that computer
There has been a known problem that affects W10 computers and this months updates in particular https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4004227/windows-10-update-kb3206632 fixes it


----------

